# New Oberon Cover Mock Ups: Which would you PURCHASE?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Option 1: Bold Fleur-de-lis









Option 2: Pattern Fleur-de-lis









Option 3: Spirals









Option 4: Tang Dynasty









Option 5: Tang Dynasty Bold Black









Option 6: Tang Dynasty w/o black









Option 7: Hollyhocks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Can I ask what's different between this poll and the one Oberon has?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oberon asked which design do you like best?    To myself, and a couple other posters that's a different question than, which do you like best, and would be willing to purchase. We think this may be helpful in Oberon's decision making.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

ha ha pomlover.  

Luvmy4brats, a few of us didnt like any of the new designs, but voting that wasnt an option, so some may have voted for Hollyhocks for instance, instead, but with no intention of buying.  We thought that asking someone if they liked a design (which is oberon's poll) is a vague question to ask, but asking if you might consider buying a particular design would give them more info. And also adding 'none of them' as well. That's all!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Instead of creating a whole new poll, we didn't you just talk to them about rewording it. That makes more sense. Have 2 virtually identical polls will be confusing.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, luvmy4brats, that is true.  But the results might also be very interesting when compared with the original poll.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not sure it makes sense to reword the other one. The results of this survey should be significantly different from the other one as it currently stands, and that's useful information. I'm happy to give my opinion of which I think looks the nicest, but that may not do Oberon any good, since I won't be purchasing any of them. I seem to recall them having a problem similar to this before. If I remember correctly, they had plenty of people saying, "Oh, I like that design!," but it didn't actually *sell* nearly well enough to keep producing it.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

VictoriaP brings up an excellent point- just because a person likes X design, doesn't mean they like it enough to pay close to $100 for it. 

Luv4mybrats- Please don't think I created this poll with the intent of duplicating Oberon's poll, or in an attempt to step on any toes. I really do think the 2 questions are different enough to warrant 2 separate polls, and I think the information gained from these simultaneous polls could potentially really help Oberon in their decision making process from a pure business standpoint.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> just because a person likes X design, doesn't mean they like it enough to pay close to $100 for it.


That was what I said on the original thread and thought that was why you created this poll!



Pushka said:


> I think that is a really important option to have, because that really tells you whether people will buy or not. Just because you may like something, doesnt mean you like it enough to buy it. I would have liked this option.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

these are nice looking covers..woo


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I think they're all very nice designs in their way.  That being said, I don't think any of them have that special "something" that current Oberon designs have.  I really don't think I would purchase any of them.  The hollyhocks come closest to what makes Oberon covers distinctive, but not being a floral type of person, I wouldn't be inclined to purchase it (as opposed to Avenue of Trees, for instance.)  I think it's a great idea to test new designs and expand your vision and maybe these designs will grow on me in time - but for now, none of them make me look at them and say "I have to have that!" like MOST of their current designs do.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Oooops. I just voted for # 1.  But, after careful consideration.....I wouldn't buy any of them.  But, I do like # 1 the best of the offereings.  I am just too happy with my taupe avenue of trees and have no need to replace it.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it's a great idea to add the final alternative to the poll.

I voted for the bold Fleur-de-lis in the other poll as the design I least didn't like, if that makes sense.

In this poll, I voted that I would not be interested in buying any of them.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

This poll was a good idea. There's a difference between voting for the most visually appealing cover, and voting for a cover that you like enough to actually buy. I had voted for Hollyhocks in Oberon's thread, but I wouldn't buy it. That's nothing against Oberon, because I own the gorgeous DP cover, but I'm personally holding out for the nature/landscape/portrait type covers.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd buy the Hollyhocks in a deeper blue, or purple. 
I saw this at  the nookboards and voted, but couldn't get the cover out of my head. I was hoping there'd be a poll here so I could maybe get it for my beloved K.
Even though I already own one (I got from a nice person on this board), I'd buy the hollyhocks in a different shade and maaaaybe part with my other. I have no need for two, but the pine forest is soooo nice. 

I'm not terribly girly or flowery, but for some reason I LOOOVE the Hollyhocks cover. Pleeeease make it travel around on the back. I also LOOOOOVE the two sided designs.


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I would not buy any of them.  I love Oberon and find myself going to their website frequently and being mesmerized by their designs.  Not feeling it with these new designs though.  Just my opinion,


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah! Thanks. This makes me happy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Buy them all


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Buy them all


Seriously? I dont like any of them to be honest.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't like any. Wouldn't buy any of them.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Wouldn't buy any of them.  I like many of the old designs far more than any of these.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

The designs just seem too plain to me. I like the landscape ones.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I just voted "none", but if Option 4: Tang Dynasty was in a different color such as wine I would seriously consider it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I posted on the Oberon thread that I wouldn't purchase any of their new designs.  Someone on that thread suggested a LIBRARY theme.  That idea appealed to me.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Blech.  Hate them all.  I already own a black Sky Dragon and have a light green Avenue of Trees on the way, so I do really like the existing Oberon designs.  For new covers, I'd like something that would fit with all of the science fiction that I read.  Planets, swirling galaxies, atomic nuclei and so on.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I still think the ideal cover would be Saddle with a big Red Button in the middle and the words "Don't Panic" written in a calm fashion.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

The joke's on me.
Here I thought I was being all kinds of smart and sneaky. I called OberonDesigns and asked if it was possible to buy the lt blue Hollyhocks cover if it turned out not to be chosen for production.  Muahaha - I'm gonna have a Hollyhocks cover even if they don't get the votes to make them! If they'll sell it to me, that is. Muahaha -I'm so smaht. 
Pfft. Turns out the above are only mock ups and doen't exist in real life, lol. 

*sigh* Sometimes sneakiness doesn't pay off.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Well they did say that they were mock ups and that these were only some of the possibilities in their original post. That is the same language used in the poll.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

I mentioned the word Mock Up more then once.. they do NOT exist as of yet.. these are simply some of the designs we are considering which is why we wanted your votes.'

New designs with patterns and plates are very expensive, there is no point in going to that expense if a customer won't purchase it, this is a good way to get an idea of what you like. 

We appreciate your input!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> I mentioned the word Mock Up more then once.. they do NOT exist as of yet.. these are simply some of the designs we are considering which is why we wanted your votes.'
> 
> New designs with patterns and plates are very expensive, there is no point in going to that expense if a customer won't purchase it, this is a good way to get an idea of what you like.
> 
> We appreciate your input!


uh...wow? 
I was poking fun at myself, I mean, duh, you said it right in the title. I'm not complaining about OD. Glad, at least, that the woman I talked to on the phone had a sense of humor.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I still want Oberon to get rid of that tacky looking bungee closure.  The leather thong and buttons they use on the Journals are so much nicer looking.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the reason why -someone pls correct me if I'm wrong- but, I think the button they use for Kindle (all ereaders?) is flatter, so the leather may not wrap around as securely or easily, or something.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I really like the bungee closure, I think it fits with the tooled leather design.  I prefer it to something like a press stud or other kind of modern fastener.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I still want Oberon to get rid of that tacky looking bungee closure. The leather thong and buttons they use on the Journals are so much nicer looking.


Personally, having had both, I'd much rather have the bungee. I hate the thong setup on my journal, and the buttons on the journals will not allow the cover to lie even mostly flat when folded back. Perhaps the option to do either if enough people wanted it?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Normally, I'm not into covers in these styles, but the Bold Fleur de Lis appeals to me for some reason.  I love the wine leather.... bought a wine Celtic Hounds for my SIL so that might be influencing me....... it's always so interesting to see the results of a poll like this because we all have different tastes.  Thankfully, Oberon has an excellent variety.... and they're so gorgeous no matter which one you choose!!


----------

